# Hotter than it should be smell,not burning smell,right front ot engine



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Describe the smell - electrical, coolant, oil, etc.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Miami always smelled like Mold & Mulch. Could this be a critter that crawled into the engine. I watched as two Cats decided to crawl in my engine, was told to always check the engine by a cat lover before starting it, screw that


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

obermd said:


> Describe the smell - electrical, coolant, oil, etc.


I would say electrical. Not coolant or oil for sure.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Miami always smelled like Mold & Mulch. Could this be a critter that crawled into the engine. I watched as two Cats decided to crawl in my engine, was told to always check the engine by a cat lover before starting it, screw that


I'm from Miami but live in SW Florida. My sister in Miami had a cat issue when she started her Crown Vic a few months ago. She sent a photo that was ugly. It's not burning fur for sure. I'd say electrical.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

For starters, check to see if all lighting works, then using one of the littlefuse testers or a plain old meter check all the fuses in place. Go through all of the normal stuff, locks windows trunk etc just to eliminate them.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Welcome to the Regen! Most likely you shut off the car while it was performing a DPF Regen. At 1600 miles it is likely your second regen, but could be the first. Frequency varies with many factors. It's nothing to worry about. Regen temperatures on the DPF get to just over 1200F! The engine exhaust gas is about 1000F. Yes, that is more than twice the temperature of your average self cleaning oven.. you should be able to to feel the heat by the turbo/DPF heat shield.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> For starters, check to see if all lighting works, then using one of the littlefuse testers or a plain old meter check all the fuses in place. Go through all of the normal stuff, locks windows trunk etc just to eliminate them.


 Thanks,wil do. I used the lights and wipers on the way home because it was raining and they both work.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

karmatourer said:


> Thanks,wil do. I used the lights and wipers on the way home because it was raining and they both work.


Did you walk around just to see if they are all actually lit, including brakes and reverse? I know some provide feedback when they are burnt out by hyper-flashing, but I cannot be sure they all do.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> Welcome to the Regen! Most likely you shut off the car while it was performing a DPF Regen. At 1600 miles it is likely your second regen, but could be the first. Frequency varies with many factors. It's nothing to worry about. Regen temperatures on the DPF get to just over 1200F! The engine exhaust gas is about 1000F. Yes, that is more than twice the temperature of your average self cleaning oven.. you should be able to to feel the heat by the turbo/DPF heat shield.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


(Not) funny you mentioned the heat! When I 1st noticed it at the bank,along with the smell,I felt the excessive heat as I walked past like never before! I need to re-read about that again in the owner's manual. Thanks VERY much for that. Really.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Did you walk around just to see if they are all actually lit, including brakes and reverse? I know some provide feedback when they are burnt out by hyper-flashing, but I cannot be sure they all do.


I will when the rain stops. Thanks again. I saw the headlights illuminating the back of the vehicles in front on the way home but I will check again.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Please read this thread. My first miles on my then new gen1 CTD seem to mirror your experience. 

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-...cussion/24881-diesel-exhaust-smell-cabin.html


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

My first thought was also regen until you said it smelled electrical. Mine smelled strongly like overheated brakes or smoked clutch one time when I stopped after a short hop for lunch. That was probably a regen.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, my thought was you caught it in the middle of/just after a regen. A hot new exhaust system often smells like burning plastic.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

johnmo said:


> My first thought was also regen until you said it smelled electrical. Mine smelled strongly like overheated brakes or smoked clutch one time when I stopped after a short hop for lunch. That was probably a regen.


You are absolutely correct. But I chose electrical since it was 1 of the 3 choices I was given. But you hit the nail on the head. Thanks.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> Welcome to the Regen! Most likely you shut off the car while it was performing a DPF Regen. At 1600 miles it is likely your second regen, but could be the first. Frequency varies with many factors. It's nothing to worry about. Regen temperatures on the DPF get to just over 1200F! The engine exhaust gas is about 1000F. Yes, that is more than twice the temperature of your average self cleaning oven.. you should be able to to feel the heat by the turbo/DPF heat shield.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hallehuah! Success!! I took a 40 minute ride on the Interstate and when I returned home,no excess heat or unusual smell! Thanks for that. But as I was putting the cover on the car,I saw quite a bit fluid dripping on the pavement. Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. So I backed it up,walked to the fluid and it wasn't oil or coolant. So I did the taste test and it was condensation (I think). I have not seen any of that in 8 weeks of ownership. It was high 80s today,cooler than the normal mid-90s for reference. I have never seen a large wet spot beneath the car before. I cover the car every time when I arrive home,so I'm sure it wasn't there before. Maybe the excessive heat produced during regen had an effect. Regardless,regen is finished and I can sleep easy. Thanks to everyone who responded and a shout out to MRO1791. (in the airline industry,MRO stands for maintemance,repair and overhaul).

Like everyone else,I know I can depend of this forum for answers and help,no matter how dumb/n00b my question. Thanks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

karmatourer said:


> Hallehuah! Success!! I took a 40 minute ride on the Interstate and when I returned home,no excess heat or unusual smell! Thanks for that. But as I was putting the cover on the car,I saw quite a bit fluid dripping on the pavement. Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. So I backed it up,walked to the fluid and it wasn't oil or coolant. So I did the taste test and it was condensation (I think). I have not seen any of that in 8 weeks of ownership. It was high 80s today,cooler than the normal mid-90s for reference. I have never seen a large wet spot beneath the car before. I cover the car every time when I arrive home,so I'm sure it wasn't there before. Maybe the excessive heat produced during regen had an effect. Regardless,regen is finished and I can sleep easy. Thanks to everyone who responded and a shout out to MRO1791. (in the airline industry,MRO stands for maintemance,repair and overhaul).
> 
> Like everyone else,I know I can depend of this forum for answers and help,no matter how dumb/n00b my question. Thanks.


A/C? My Gen 2 makes a good size puddle after a highway run.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> A/C? My Gen 2 makes a good size puddle after a highway run.


Yep,hopefully it is A/C condensation.


----------



## JordanGalhanth_2012 (Jan 29, 2020)

Just purchased a 2012 Cruze with 131,000+ on it yesterday. Thankful that I'm not the only one with this bizarre burning rubber smell, but I really hope this isn't an ongoing thing...


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> A/C? My Gen 2 makes a good size puddle after a highway run.


My 2018 Cruze diesel and my 2019 Colorado diesel both make better than average puddle with AC just minutes of start up. The only thing that comes to mind is both vehicles use the latest freon R1234yf. Maybe the operating characteristics induce more condensation.


----------

